# bird feeder/house stand



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I found a heavy cast iron Christmas tree stand at a yard sale. I'm going to buy a 4"x4"x8' post to put in the stand and put some metal hooks on it for bird feeders to hang from.

I'm buying the post at a local hardware store though, because I can ask for kiln dried posts there. 

I'm going to keep this setup on my deck.

A couple years ago, I had some extra 4x4 posts left over from when the deck was built. I dug 3 40" deep holes in my yard, poured cement in the bottom of them and set the posts down into the holes. I made sure they were straight and plum and left them for a while until the cement dried, then backfilled with the dirt. Now I can hang up to 12 bird feeders from them. It turned out nice, because there is about 2-3' between the posts and they are at 3 different heights.

When I go buy the 4x4 post for my Christmas tree stand, I'm going to buy some pvc pipe that will fit around it. Squirrels can't climb up pvc. At least that's what I hear.

Hope this helps!

Barb


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Setting the 8' post in the Christmas tree-stand ended up not being a good idea. Even sitting on a flat deck board, I'm afraid it might have tipped over in a heavy wind. It might have worked with a 4' post.

Barb


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> Setting the 8' post in the Christmas tree-stand ended up not being a good idea. Even sitting on a flat deck board, I'm afraid it might have tipped over in a heavy wind. It might have worked with a 4' post.
> 
> Barb


It depends on the area presented to the wind
"To convert wind speed to force per square foot:
Force (lbs/square foot) = wind speed (miles/hour)^2 x .0027"
And, the weight of the post helps prevent tipping.

Since wind speed is variable I'd use a more positive method to fasten it.

http://www.birdscomfort.com/Image/tabletop_bird_stand.jpg


----------



## prakis (Jun 21, 2011)

*use Old Floor Lamp as Bird Feeder stand*

you can use old Floor lamp, to mount a birdfeeder, they are heavy, if needed you can add some more weight on the base.

something like this,


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

prakis said:


> you can use old Floor lamp, to mount a birdfeeder, they are heavy, if needed you can add some more weight on the base.


You must have light bird feeders. I have a feeder on a metal shepherds hook and it bends the thing quite a bit.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

jamiedolan said:


> You must have light bird feeders. I have a feeder on a metal shepherds hook and it bends the thing quite a bit.


Same here. Not to mention when the wind is blowing or when a squirrel is hanging on it. It's a nice idea though prakis.


----------



## BigD9 (Mar 10, 2011)

I used a old locus fence post I found. It holds 4 feeders and a bird house. We tried a coconut with a 2 inch hole drilled in it this year. Woodpeckers loved it! Also have feeders on the deck railing. Don't have problems with squirrels, but..


----------

